# Best Relabeling Companies in New Jersey?



## Eugeneybh (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi, I just started a clothing company and before we print our first collection of tees I was looking for the best relabeling companies in New Jersey. I want a custom printed design for a tag, does anyone know where some companies can help me with that? Thank you.

You can check out our blog: Rated Young


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

If your quantity is still fairly small (few 100) I would find a close by stay at home mom who sews......There is a considerable cost involved in shipping tees to and from a distant shop to relabel them....


----------



## Eugeneybh (Jun 18, 2013)

royster13 said:


> If your quantity is still fairly small (few 100) I would find a close by stay at home mom who sews......There is a considerable cost involved in shipping tees to and from a distant shop to relabel them....


Yeah that's what I'm looking for, I'm looking for something in driving distance because I already have the shirts so that's why I asked for companies in New Jersey. I'm not too worried about the cost, it's more about quality for me, I don't want to sell these good quality tees with just regular tags on them.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

A commercial enterprise is likely to charge way more than a "stay at home" mom.....And if the "mom" you find is anything like mine, the quality will not be a problem...Good luck....

PS....When will you display your designs?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Eugeneybh said:


> I want a custom printed design for a taghttp://ratedyoung.com/blog/


You should have the printer of your designs do it. He would already have the shirts, so he would be the most logical.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Google "seamstress" and your area. I tried it and got a number of responses for south NJ. You can also try tailor and dry cleaning shops.


----------



## bgenny123 (Feb 21, 2014)

iTagtoo can custom design label, had done that, great design and service.
http://www.etsy.com/shop/iTagtoo


----------



## labelpackage (Feb 28, 2014)

You also can search on Manta at your area


----------



## Rapidtags (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi. We ofter recommend trying your nearby dry cleaners. They usually offer alternations which means that they have someone that does that type of work and can usually quote you a price. Good luck.


----------

